# Some purple beauties.....



## BottleArchaeologist (Sep 30, 2005)

Just found these in a box in my garage....)

 A deep purple pickle, a deep purple mustard and a Whitall Tatum No 1 in deep deep purple. 

 Question on the pickle.........it is embossed P V & P Works S F Cal on the base. any info on this??? Any value to any of these? 

 BA


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Sep 30, 2005)

another view


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Sep 30, 2005)

the base of the pickle


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 30, 2005)

Pacific Vinegar & Pickle Works 1880s-1890s period.  Factory located on Fulton Street.
 Scarce, not super rare.


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks a bunch Gunther!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 BA


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey Gunther.......in 1898 they were located at 120 Davis St.  and another address listed as 115 Shotwell this according to the telephone directory of that year in SF. 

 BA


----------



## BOTLDGR03 (Sep 30, 2005)

The nice pickle bottle you have is from the Pacific Vinegar & Pickle Works, San Francisco, Ca. circa 1870-1890. This bottle has an estimated value $30 - 50. A front embossed would bring quite a bit more. I know the maker (Bottles Identification & Price Guide 4th Edition Michael Polak). The age and value, is an assumption I made. Hope this helps you further your search. Keep bringing the good ones to the table.


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for the info Botldgr........and welcome to the forum!!!!!!!!!!!!

 BA


----------



## BOTLDGR03 (Sep 30, 2005)

Anytime! That sure was a superb Hall's bottle that backhoe operator gave you. I have acquired quite a few from really nice people who supported my interest in bottles. It brings such joy to know that people remember me around here " you're the one that collects bottles aren't you?" Here, I thought you might like this. I have had several awesome bottles given to me by construction workers, farmers, and co-workers. It might only be a 1980's Coke bottle, but I always accept them as if it were a Bryant's Bitters. It makes them feel good as well. Keep up the good work and quality photos.


----------



## Bottleman (Oct 1, 2005)

I defiantly agree with BOTLDGR03 when he said keep up the quality photos. Very rarely do I see pictures of bottles as nice as yours! I find that you have to have the perfect lighting to get a really nice picture.

 ~~Tom


----------



## madman (Oct 1, 2005)

yo ba nice bottles! ive got a soft spot for early food bottles,  nice!!!   heres one i found its common but its cool to me mike


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Oct 1, 2005)

Mike I love those bottles. I will take some pics of the ones I have besides the purple one......)

 Thanks BottleMan.....I try and get as good a pic as I can. I hope to get even better. 

 BA


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 1, 2005)

> 1898 they were located at 120 Davis St. and another address listed as 115 Shotwell this according to the telephone directory of that year in SF.


 
 There is an 1888 receipt in Zumwalt's book with the 415 Fulton st address for factory and 323 Front St for the offices.
 Also lists John L Koster as President and manager in 1892.


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Oct 1, 2005)

Cool info Gunther. Thanks a bunch. 

 know of anywhere I can get that Zumwalt book?

 know of anyplace I can get Fikes Bottle book? 

 TIA

 BA


----------



## David E (Oct 2, 2005)

Had one purple, Whithall tatum insulator that I had to make a small repair on. Paid $5.00 and sold for $25.00. And indicated it was repaired. Think they may be worth a lot more in good shape.
 One thing though I was in a junk shop after that and found they had many, many Withall Tatum #1, but I just bought two for a dollar and lucky I didn't buy more as they would not turn color.
 Insulator guy later told me it depends on batch. Perhaps maybe they were made as #1 before and after the manganse period.
 Dave


----------



## Bixel (Oct 2, 2005)

Well the purple CD 154 whitall tatums list for 20-30 in purple, and 30-40 in dark purple.. I would say yours in leaning dark... but maybe still only purple.....


----------



## Trying not to break it (Oct 2, 2005)

hi ba,  beautiful colors there, don't you just like to look at them. hey bottleman, where you at carlisle, pa. sat.?   rhona


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 3, 2005)

> know of anywhere I can get that Zumwalt book?
> 
> know of anyplace I can get Fikes Bottle book?


 
 Betty Zumwalt's book is normally not too hard to find. I see copies at Amazon.com.
 http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0960524002/qid=1128342282/sr=1-1/ref=sr_1_1/104-0793368-5261523?v=glance&s=books

 better price? ...
 http://www.collectorbookstore.com/Shop/Control/Product/fp/vpid/652532/vpcsid/0/SFV/25130


 Now Fikes... thats a tough one. If you find a source for that one get me one too.


----------



## Digger Deb (Oct 5, 2005)

> Messages


[]I found a purple-pinkish Mrs. Winslow's Soothing Syrup bottle.  Found information on the green ones but nothing on this colour.  Anyone know how old it is or how much it's worth?


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey Deb!!!!

 Can ya post a picture? Would love to see it.  If it is purple then it is pre 1920. 

 BA


----------



## Digger Deb (Oct 6, 2005)

Don't have any pictures yet...working on that.  It's a cork top, pinkish/purple, bubbles in glass/other imperfections, embossed labelling - Successors to Curtis & Perkins Proprietors,  Mrs. Winslow's Soothing Syrup, The Anglo American Drug Co.  Nothing on the bottom.  About 5 inches tall.  Perfect condition.  Nice little bottle I found laying on the shore of a lake way up in the middle of nowhere...old logging area in Northern Ontario.


----------



## Hoosier49er (Oct 6, 2005)

Anyone know what the mustard in the middle is worth? I have one exactly like it. Even the color is close.

 Joe


----------



## Digger Deb (Oct 6, 2005)

[:-]Are you kiddin or what?  The content of this type of bottle is some sort of syrup for teething babies.  Maybe it looks like mustard...I guess if it was sitting for 80 or so years it would.


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 6, 2005)

LOL...DEB...Welcome to the Forum !!!
 HOOSIER was talking about a post back on page 1....


 HOOSIER...here's one listed on Ebay:
 http://cgi.ebay.com/AMETHYST-BARREL-MUSTARD-Extra-Nice_W0QQitemZ6215276842QQcategoryZ893QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Hoosier49er (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks whiskeyman!


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 10, 2005)

The only clear Mrs Winslow's bottles I have seen are later made ones and they would be worth $5-10.


----------

